# Code enforcement officers might have to wear uniforms in California????



## beach

Looks like it includes building inspectors....................

BILL NUMBER: AB 801	INTRODUCED

	BILL TEXT

INTRODUCED BY   Assembly Member Swanson

                        FEBRUARY 17, 2011

   An act to add Section 829.7 to the Penal Code, relating to code

enforcement officers.

	LEGISLATIVE COUNSEL'S DIGEST

   AB 801, as introduced, Swanson. Code enforcement officers:

training.

   Existing law defines a code enforcement officer to include

specified public employees whose duties include enforcement of any

statute, rules, regulations, or standards, and who are authorized to

issue citations or file formal complaints. That definition also

includes specified public employees of the Department of Housing and

Community Development who have enforcement authority for health,

safety, and welfare requirements imposed pursuant to specified

provisions of state law relating to housing.

    This bill would establish minimum training standards and a

continuing education requirement for code enforcement officers. The

bill would require each of these employees to complete a certified

basic training program within one year of his or her initial

appointment, and to complete intermediate and advanced levels of

certified training, as specified. The bill would require public

entities that employ a code enforcement officer to adopt requirements

for, and require all code enforcement officers to wear, apparel or a

uniform that allows members of the public to recognize the person

wearing the apparel or uniform as a public officer.

   By imposing new requirements on local employees and employers, the

bill would impose a state-mandated local program.

   The California Constitution requires the state to reimburse local

agencies and school districts for certain costs mandated by the

state. Statutory provisions establish procedures for making that

reimbursement.

   This bill would provide that, if the Commission on State Mandates

determines that the bill contains costs mandated by the state,

reimbursement for those costs shall be made pursuant to these

statutory provisions.

   Vote: majority. Appropriation: no. Fiscal committee: yes.

State-mandated local program: yes.

THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA DO ENACT AS FOLLOWS:

  SECTION 1.  Section 829.7 is added to the Penal Code, to read:

   829.7.  (a) The purpose of this section is to establish uniform

minimum training standards designed to increase the level of

competency and reliability of code enforcement officers, to improve

and expand the professional training available to code enforcement

officers, to encourage the active participation of local governments

in the code enforcement training standards process, and to develop

training criteria that will enhance each local government's ability

to protect the lives and property of its citizens.

   (b) A public agency employing a code enforcement officer shall

adopt requirements for, and require all code enforcement officers to

wear, apparel or a uniform that allows members of the public to

recognize the person wearing the apparel or uniform as a public

officer.

    © A public agency employing a code enforcement officer shall

adopt a set of standards and minimum education requirements that do

all of the following:

   (1) Establish the number of hours of continuing education required

for an employee to be certified as a code enforcement officer.

   (2) Establish an approved curriculum, which shall include material

regarding changes in applicable law.

   (3) Require code enforcement officers to complete, and certify

code enforcement officers as having successfully completed, the

following training programs:

   (A) A code enforcement officer shall successfully complete a

certified basic training program within 12 months of his or her

initial appointment. Training may be suspended in the event of an

interruption in employment, but each period of service as a code

enforcement officer shall be counted toward the 12-month time period

described in this subparagraph. The failure of a code enforcement

officer to complete a certified basic training program within two

years after his or her initial appointment shall result in the

forfeiture of any accrued training credit.

   (B) A code enforcement officer shall successfully complete the

intermediate level of certified training within 12 months from when

he or she successfully completes the basic training program.

   © A code enforcement officer shall successfully complete the

advanced level of certification within 24 months from when he or she

successfully completes the intermediate training program.

   (D) Code enforcement officers shall successfully complete a

minimum of 16 hours of in-service training each year to maintain a

minimum level of proficiency and certification by California

Association of Code Enforcement Officers or an institute of higher

education.

   (d) The certified training program described in paragraph (3) of

subdivision © shall be administered by any of the following:

   (1) An organization comprised of at least 750 code enforcement

officers, which provides at least 20,000 hours of annual person-hours

of training.

   (2) A career technical education program.

   (3) An institution of higher education.

  SEC. 2.  If the Commission on State Mandates determines that this

act contains costs mandated by the state, reimbursement to local

agencies and school districts for those costs shall be made pursuant

to Part 7 (commencing with Section 17500) of Division 4 of Title 2 of

the Government Code.


----------



## mark handler

Waaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TimNY

Apparel or a uniform.  Could be a golf tee with the municipality name on it.

Actually, a uniform could be anything.. such as your everyday workwear and some clown shoes.. or maybe those glasses with the mustache attached to it.. or an ID card on a lanyard.  As long as you are readily identifiable as a public employee


----------



## pwood

i still have my mickey mouse ears with my name on them, would that qualify?


----------



## Daddy-0-

Agree with Tim. If you have an I.D. on a lanyard and add a baseball cap that states ______County Code Enforcement then you have met the intent. A polo or jacket with a logo would also qualify. Personally I like it. They would have to buy your clothes....nice. What will they come up with next. I heard today on the radio about some county lifeguards in Cali that are making $211,000.00 per year. They won't mind buying you a few shirts.


----------



## fatboy

And the code supports identification. I agree it is as simple as having a clip-on ID, and a shirt or cap. From the 2003 IBC; (only thing I have at home)

104.5 Identification. The building official shall carry proper

identification when inspecting structures or premises in the

performance of duties under this code.


----------



## Mule

Our AHJ purchases our pants (docker style) and shirts. The shirts have our city logo on them.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Becareful where you eat your lunch,

that restaurant employee you cited last week for junk might put a booger in your burger since your not incognito any more!

pc1


----------



## beach

Personally, I don't have a problem with uniforms, I wear one everyday I work (Class C, badge, etc.) The question is....what is the interpretation of _"...apparel or a_

_uniform that allows members of the public to recognize the person_

_wearing the apparel or uniform as a public officer."?_

To me, a polo shirt, baseball cap, and ID on a lanyard wouldn't make you recognizable as a public officer unless you were very close to the person and I'm really not sure of the exact intent of the assembly bill.

Also, what is the exact definition of a Code Enforcement officer? My interpretation would be a person from the planning or building dept. that enforces the planning and building codes separate from a building inspector, but others may have a different interpretation. However, a police officer falls under the category described.... what about a plain clothes police detective or arson investigator?

I think the proposed bill is very unclear.


----------



## Mac

A shirt or hat, or ID on a lanyard will all allow the public to recognize and identify a public officer. Lots of people identify you when you drive up in a city vehicle and get out with a clipboard or file.


----------



## FredK

Mac said:
			
		

> A shirt or hat, or ID on a lanyard will all allow the public to recognize and identify a public officer. Lots of people identify you when you drive up in a city vehicle and get out with a clipboard or file.


Gee that sounds like me except I wear the shirt, cap and have a exposed ID card at all times.  Only once was I ever asked to show the ID.

Except years ago the city would get you 5 shirts a year and then now it's down to 2.  Sure make it look tacky wearing the older shirts at times.


----------



## conarb

> *An act to add Section 829.7 to the Penal Code, relating to code enforcement officers.*legislative counsel’s digest
> 
> AB 801, as introduced, Swanson. Code enforcement officers: training.
> 
> Existing law defines a code enforcement officer to include specified public employees whose *duties include enforcement of any statute, rules, regulations, or standards*, and who are authorized to issue citations or file formal complaints.¹


Note that the legislation, if it becomes statute, becomes part of the Penal Code, will that make building officials sworn public safety officers?  Is the word "*any*" going to be interpreted as specific statutes, rules, regulations, or standards, or is going to be interpreted as "all" statutes, rules, regulations, or standards?  Is this going to make building personnel eligible for the higher salaries and benefits of sworn public safety officers? Will building officials become insolent and arrogant like fire and police personnel? ¹ http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0801-0850/ab_801_bill_20110217_introduced.pdf


----------



## Code Neophyte

conarb said:
			
		

> Is this going to make building personnel eligible for the higher salaries and benefits of sworn public safety officers? Will building officials become insolent and arrogant like fire and police personnel?


Will we then be able to grocery shop on "company time", too???


----------



## brudgers

conarb said:
			
		

> Note that the legislation, if it becomes statute, becomes part of the Penal Code, will that make building officials sworn public safety officers?  Is the word "*any*" going to be interpreted as specific statutes, rules, regulations, or standards, or is going to be interpreted as "all" statutes, rules, regulations, or standards?  Is this going to make building personnel eligible for the higher salaries and benefits of sworn public safety officers? Will building officials become insolent and arrogant like fire and police personnel? ¹ http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0801-0850/ab_801_bill_20110217_introduced.pdf


In Florida, code officials are licensed by the state and protected by many of the same laws as police officers.

It doesn't create much problem.


----------



## conarb

Neophyte said:
			
		

> Will we then be able to grocery shop on "company time", too???


Not only that, you should be able to park your cars in the Handicapped zones right at the front doors of the markets while you are shopping just like the firemen park their shiny red fire engines.


----------



## beach

What happened Conarb, did you get bored at the other site?:butt:yawn


----------



## FM William Burns

ROFLMAO............probably the type who failed the tests and has a grudge.....crap did I just say that.  Ops forgot to add 1600 hrs. time to take my boat out and fish....thanks for percs!


----------



## permitguy

Stop it!  I'm laughing so hard I almost fell out of my La-Z-Boy.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Are CA inspectors allowed to pack or carry.


----------



## beach

> Are CA inspectors allowed to pack or carry.


Not building or code enforcement inspectors

Some Fire dept. personnel may carry IF allowed by their jurisdiction, per the penal code:

*Section: 830.37*

The following persons are peace officers whose authority extends to any place in the state for the purpose of performing their primary duty or when making an arrest pursuant to Section 836 as to any public offense with respect to which there is immediate danger to person or property, or of the escape of the perpetrator of that offense, or pursuant to Section 8597 or 8598 of the Government Code. These peace officers may carry firearms only if authorized and under terms and conditions specified by their employing agency:

(a)Members of an arson-investigating unit, regularly paid and employed in that capacity, of a fire department or fire protection agency of a county, city, city and county, district, or the state, if the primary duty of these peace officers is the detection and apprehension of persons who have violated any fire law or committed insurance fraud.

(b)Members other than members of an arson-investigating unit, regularly paid and employed in that capacity, of a fire department or fire protection agency of a county, city, city and county, district, or the state, if the primary duty of these peace officers, when acting in that capacity, is the enforcement of laws relating to fire prevention or fire suppression.

©Voluntary fire wardens as are designated by the Director of Forestry and Fire Protection pursuant to Section 4156 of the Public Resources Code, provided that the primary duty of these peace officers shall be the enforcement of the law as that duty is set forth in Section 4156 of the Public Resources Code.

(d)Firefighter/security guards by the Military Department, if the primary duty of the peace officer is the enforcement of the law in or about properties owned, operated, or administered by the employing agency or when performing necessary duties with respect to patrons, employees, and properties of the employing agency.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Becareful where you eat your lunch, that restaurant employee you cited last week for junk might put a booger in your burger since your not incognito any more!
> 
> pc1


"Yeah, I'd like a burger and litre of cola" -Favre in Supertroopers


----------



## Alias

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Are CA inspectors allowed to pack or carry.


Depends on the county.  I don't but could if I wanted to do so.  SO & PD would both give me a CCW permit.


----------



## pwood

sue,

  where you are at you should be more concerned with rattlesnakes than contractor snakes!:mrgreen:


----------



## Alias

pwood said:
			
		

> sue,where you are at you should be more concerned with rattlesnakes than contractor snakes!:mrgreen:


pwood -

Naw, it's about a 50/50 proposition as to who is the worst 'snake in the grass' this year.  : )


----------



## Pcinspector1

Sue, you should be more concerened with a rolled carpet in the yard with thousands of man eating fleas!!

I had to go the rest of the day comando style if you know what I mean!

pc1


----------



## pwood

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Sue, you should be more concerened with a rolled carpet in the yard with thousands of man eating flees!! I had to go the rest of the day comando style if you know what I mean!
> 
> pc1


what kind of a gun do you use to shoot fleas?


----------



## mtlogcabin

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoS9Gbs1NEikA8W2jzbkF/SIG=11mpk9bf5/EXP=1305337542/**http%3a//i46.tinypic.com/10x4tpg.jpg


----------



## Mule

pwood said:
			
		

> what kind of a gun do you use to shoot fleas?


You gotta go to a flea market to purchase a flea shooter.


----------



## Pcinspector1

pwood,

At the time I was'nt thinking of the type gun to carry more of the type bomb to throw on them! Gives me shakes just thinking about it!

I'm pretty sure the CA uniform will be no match for fleas!

pc1


----------



## conarb

Just as long as they don't wear those Colonel Cornpone uniforms with the epaulets on the shoulders like the phony fire marshals wear. Those should be reserved for Surgeon General C. Everett Koop.


----------



## permitguy

Then where would I clip my cool sunglasses and lapel mic for my radio?


----------



## pwood

Mule said:
			
		

> You gotta go to a flea market to purchase a flea shooter.


mule,

  you would be seriously out gunned with a flea shooter phfftt! nothing less than a flea fifty seven mag in this situation!


----------



## Mule

pwood said:
			
		

> mule,  you would be seriously out gunned with a flea shooter phfftt! nothing less than a *flea **fifty seven mag* in this situation!


That was good! :cheers


----------



## Alias

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Sue, you should be more concerened with a rolled carpet in the yard with thousands of man eating fleas!! I had to go the rest of the day comando style if you know what I mean!
> 
> pc1


pc1 -

No fleas here, just lots of hungry mosquitos. Must be the attitude, um, altitude.


----------



## Alias

Rotflmao!


----------

